# Wtf is this thing on eBay? -Voltage stabilizer?



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I know its problably a waste of money, much like LOTS of other ebay items, but ive never seen one of these before. Whats inside? How's it suppose to work? Is there any way it could work?

Guys, dont get all pissed and just tell me not to buy things off ebay. Im not planning on get this stabilizer 'box.' I was just curious about it. Ive never seen one before :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I really have no idea what it is, but a rule ive lived by, and has never let me down. If its sounds to good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah, i hear ya


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

is there a link?


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

sno said:


> is there a link?


Ditto. Hows about a link to see what this thing is?
Got my curiosity goin.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

oops, sorry guys, i meant to post a link. I was tired

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33577&item=7939391720&rd=1


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It's a capacitor for $38

Lew


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Its a knock-off of this. JDM, yeah right, this one is from SUN (used by race teams in Japan), but A'pexi and HKS also make one. In general its good to have, but don't expect 25 HP gains or anything. Your stereo will sound cleaner, your car will start up faster, the load on the battery and alt are smoothed out, spikes shorten thier lives. I'd spend my money on something else first, but hey, its up to you. Certainly don't buy a knockoff on eBay, get it from a "real" brand (SUN, HKS, A'pexi, etc)


----------

